# German Open 2011



## Yes We Can! (Apr 9, 2011)

so... i'm bored and leno is playing horrible music D:

daniel varga OH 12.xy single (at least i was told so)
mats and moritz 16.xy avg OH 
mats 2x2 1.50 single; me 1.84 single
nothing else noteworthy afaik.

oh right:
tim 11:12 4x4 bld; me 11:18.
fmc: three people with 33 moves.

tomorrow:
multi, bld, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5


----------



## Tentacius (Apr 10, 2011)

I just got a new info:

Sebastian Weyer: 32.86 single and 37.89 avg ER ;O

4x4 first round.


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Apr 10, 2011)

What about 333?


----------



## Tentacius (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't have any information about 3x3, sry^^


----------



## David0794 (Apr 10, 2011)

> Podium Average WR: 29.30
> Mats (9.09 ER), Sebastian (9.91) and Conny (10.30)



fastest and youngest podium 



> Erik did a 7.75 in the 2nd round


----------



## whauk (Apr 11, 2011)

yay i am top10 in OH


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 11, 2011)

Awesome times! Mats Valk is so pwning nowadays 
Also Sebastian Weyer 

Congrats to Corny on BLD as well!


----------



## Anthony (Apr 11, 2011)

Woahhh.
So much pwnage at this comp. 

A few things I noticed:

Erik now has five 7s.
Mats is a beast (five low 8s, all 3 avgs were sub 10 including the low 9 avg).
Podium WR raaaaape.
At least one of the three fast young'ins (Cornelius, Mats and Sebastian) has been a part of the top three fastest podiums.


----------



## spitcuba (Apr 11, 2011)

Awesome comp
the results for me were great
and also second time part of the Podium WR 

Edit: ER video footage coming soon.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 11, 2011)

Very good comp; well organized and the events suited the schedule almost perfectly. Thanks to the organizers - you did an excellent job.
At some times, I found the competition quite boring (this has nothing to do with the orga, venue, events, certain persons!). I had a "nothing-special-happened"-feeling  Maybe I'm just too sensation-spoilt by the German comps.. All in all, though, it was a cool weekend. Looking forward to Hamburg in 3 weeks.

Some stuff:
- I lost my OH NR to Moritz (congratz; you deserve it way more than me)
- finally beat my almost one year old 2x2 single (2.36)! Even twice in the same round. 2.03 (1-look) and 1.84 (2-look lol)
- got 2 sub-40 4x4 solves, one beating my official PB: 39.72, 38.11
- 45.01 avg (4x4) which is nice, but fail at sub-45 ^^
- my 3x3 was a complete failure... at least I got 3rd
- zomg podium wr
- the food was horrible 
- it's only a matter of time until S. Weyer beats my remaining NRs..
- he's insane
- all in all I'm actually quite pleased with the comp
- I got the podium on every single event on Sunday (yay)
- on my 1st 4x4 BLD solve I *forgot* to memorize corners :fp
- on my 2nd 4x4 BLD solve I spent like 15 seconds trying to fix a core lockup (while blindfolded obviously) which cost me 1st place (Tim was 6 seconds faster )

- got podium on:
2nd 2x2 (3.76)
3rd 3x3 (10.30)
3rd 4x4 (46.72)
3rd 5x5 (1:28.25) [first 5x5 podium ever zomg]
1st BLD (1:01.47)
3rd Multi BLD (2/2 5:27) lol
2nd 4x4 BLD (11:18.00)


----------

